# piedmont marina



## grtrnd1 (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't wait to get on Piedmont to do some early saugeye fishing. I've been watching the lake elevation on the MWCD website and its at 907 feet. I know its ice covered now but after ice out does anyone know the lakes elevation to safely put in a boat at the marina or Edgewater ramp. That sort of magic number so to speak. My boat is a 18 foot bass tracker.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Not that I've been there recently, but they ve been saying the ramps are under construction.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Edgewater ramp is in and complete. The marina is a ways off. Word has it (in another thread here) that they dug out at the ends of the ramps so people could launch at winter pool. Exactly what level is "safe" is probably gonna require a few people to try it being that no one has launched on the new ramps...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Stopped by the main marina today. Wow it was so foggy I couldn't take pictures. Pouring rain and thick fog but got out of the truck to walk around in the mud to see what I could see. What a change happening !! hard to tell how the launch would end up being. Seems like their 2 months away from having it done. A ton of work left to do. Didn't notice dredging channel dug from the ramp into the main body of lake but big concret piers placed for attaching new launching docks in place. Really looks like it will be a great improvement when done but just a huge muddy construction site now. Hard to think that any time soon you'll be putting in a boat there. I'd say, end of May if the weather is decent and lets construction continue daily.


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

They are supposed to start filling the lake to summer pool on March 15. According to the dam operator they need to be at full pool by April 15. They better hustle on that new ramp.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

i just checked today and the lake was at 907.50. Normal SUMMER pool is 913. The water at Reynolds rd is probably not up to the ramp yet. We have our first bass tournament out of Rey. in a couple of weeks. I'm not sure we are going to make it. I never remember ever not having enough water to start but this year has me wondering.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Checked the marina today. lots of work going on. They poured two truck loads of concrete today on the ramp. The bottom half of the ramp is complete and the water is up on it. lake is at normal winter pool or slightly above. Absolutely no chance to launch. entire area is a mess. Looks like it might be nice when done though. 
Reynolds road/Edgewater rd. ramp is done and has water on it. The entire upper end has water. There is probably 100/200 acres of open water in front of the ramp and with this wind and temps it will really open up. Also, new light pole and lights at the ramp and the dock is in....Later....Hatchetman


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Realistically, there may be some problem with that ramp getting done in a reasonable time. We may be fishing from the bank before the pool is raised to be able to launch a boat. Will they keep the pool at winter pool until they finish the job?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Realistically they could probably bring it up to summer pool with what they have done. The problem is the surrounding area, it's all torn up with no where to park. It will be a little while but it should be nice when done. The sea wall is all in and they are finishing the landscaping around it.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I called the marina today and talked to Linn. He is a straight shooter. He said everything seems to be about on schedule. The concrete is finished. They are finished in the lake bed for this year so let it fill. The sea walls are getting filled on the shore side. The are going to get the houseboats in as soon as possible so they can get the new blacktop down. This time of year all construction projects look like heck because of mud. You just can't clean up. I think things will be fine as the weather clears up a little.


----------



## OutdoorDude (Mar 21, 2014)

The marina launch ramp will be accessible to boaters in a few weeks outside of the contractors work schedule. They are to provide parking spaces during those times also. Some material (approximately 1') was removed out in front of the ramp because it was mounded up. All construction is to be complete by Memorial Day but rest assured, the ramp will be usable with some inconvenience before that time. It is really going to be nice when finished. Stop in to see Matt or Lynn and check out the site map that shows the final project. 

FYI..... The lake-bottom out in front of the Reynolds ramp was dredged out to allow for 8' of water when the lake is at conservation (summer) pool. The bottom of the ramp was extended down to the same elevation so there should be approximately 3' of water, plenty for 99% of boats launching at Piedmont to draft, during a normal winter draw down.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

OutdoorDude said:


> The marina launch ramp will be accessible to boaters in a few weeks outside of the contractors work schedule. They are to provide parking spaces during those times also. Some material (approximately 1') was removed out in front of the ramp because it was mounded up. All construction is to be complete by Memorial Day but rest assured, the ramp will be usable with some inconvenience before that time. It is really going to be nice when finished. Stop in to see Matt or Lynn and check out the site map that shows the final project.
> 
> FYI..... The lake-bottom out in front of the Reynolds ramp was dredged out to allow for 8' of water when the lake is at conservation (summer) pool. The bottom of the ramp was extended down to the same elevation so there should be approximately 3' of water, plenty for 99% of boats launching at Piedmont to draft, during a normal winter draw down.


Great info right there!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a copy of the plans. Nice parking area and I heard new restrooms with running water.


----------

